# Randomness



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Hm, i think this is pointless topic #15

Here's my random fact of the day:

The Eagle Globe and Anchor, the symbol of the United States Marine Corps was not originally ours.







The original symbol belonged to the Royal British Marines, in time, the US Marines 'tactically acquired' the symbol, modified it into what is known today as the US Marine symbol.

Eagle for nation
Globe for Worldwide service
Anchor for naval tradition


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thomas "Stonewall" Jackson never sat against the backs of chairs in a fear that it would crush his organs.

He also sucked on lemons.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

> An adult grizzly bear can decapitate a moose with one swipe of its paw. When it charges it can cover 100 yards in six seconds - faster than a racehorse.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A poor soul once had hiccups for 9 months, non-stop...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

deadhead said:


> > An adult grizzly bear can decapitate a moose with one swipe of its paw. When it charges it can cover 100 yards in six seconds - faster than a racehorse.


 thats Bullshit..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

The last thing that goes throughs a bugs mind when it hits a wind shield is its ass


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sweet lu said:


> The last thing that goes throughs a bugs mind when it hits a wind shield is its ass


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> The last thing that goes throughs a bugs mind when it hits a wind shield is its ass










sweet lu u are totally nuts


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

May 5 1945

Elsie Mitchell and five children she is watching are killed by a Japanese balloon bomb which drifted over the Pacific into Oregon. They are the only people killed in action on the US mainland during World War II.

May 5 1961

Alan B. Shepard is the first American in space, with a fifteen minute suborbital flight. He was forced to piss himself in his suit prior to launch, because it lacked an evacuation system.

May 5 1982


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

my friend had a marine corps shirt dealing with something like this. can't really remember whats on the marine's insignia but it said stuff something like
we stole the wings from the airforce
the anchor from the navy
the rope from the army 
etc etc. it wasnt any anti marine, it was supposed to be funny


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

More people are killed annually by donkeys than die in air crashes.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Announced in May 2001 - Despite the the fact that the DEA spent more than $1 billion in military aid to Columbia to stop the cocaine trade, including the loan of 14 Black hawk helicopters and training an elite Colombian army battlion, Columbian drug lords still managed to produce 600 tons of cocaine in the year 2000, double their crop from 1995.

- Pretty much verbatim out of my text book (Criminology major) messed up huh?


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

what goes up must come down -- racecar spelled backwards is racecar


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

hays98 said:


> racecar spelled backwards is racecar


 holy sh*t! i think i just had a divine intervention


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Channel 1 is reserved for Government use to make public announcements.

The average human eats 8 spiders in their lifetime at night.

A polar bear's skin is black. Its fur is not white, but actually 
clear.

Stewardesses is the longest word typed with only the left hand.

Shakespeare invented the words "assassination" and "bump."

If you keep a goldfish in the dark room, it will eventually turn white.

The names of the continents all end with the same letter with which
they start. [*I thought about this one, but obviously they didnt think of South America*]

A raisin dropped in a glass of fresh champagne will bounce up and
down continuously from the bottom of the glass to the top.

On average, 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents daily! [*Scary







*]

If one places a tiny amount of liquor on a scorpion, it will
instantly go mad and sting itself to death. [*Crazy*]

By raising your legs slowly and laying on your back, you cannot
sink into quicksand.

Chewing gum while peeling onions will keep you from crying.

The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time TV were Fred and Wilma Flintstone

In English pubs, ale is ordered by pints and quarts. So in old England, 
when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them mind their own pints and quarts and settle down. It's where we get the phrase "mind your P's and Q's"

A can of SPAM™ is opened every 4 seconds. [*And we wonder why we get spammed so much







*]

A man named Charles Osborne had the hiccups for 69 years.[*Poor soul*]


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

"The average human eats 8 spiders in their lifetime at night. "

that is BS there was NO scientific studdy done to prove this.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

A chinese Drive by shooting is called "Capachino"

Two mexican guys that are fighting is called " Juan on Juan"

Black People are tall because their "Knee grows"








Please don't be offended by any of this.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The names of the continents all end with the same letter with which
> they start. [*I thought about this one, but obviously they didnt think of South America*]


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

fishofury said:


> A chinese Drive by shooting is called "Capachino"












The similarity between cunilingus (sp?) and the Mafia is that one slip of the tongue means you're in deep sh*t...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

its impossible to tell a joke with out it even slightly offending someone of something

it is impossible to count how many vowels used in your words in exactly 24hr

Good people do not need laws to tell them to act responsibly, while bad people will find a way around the laws (i am a bad person)

everyone in the world will be intoxicated more than once, on average it is once a day

i dont have any pants on


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> everyone in the world will be intoxicated more than once, on average it is once a day


 I must be an exception to that rule.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > everyone in the world will be intoxicated more than once, on average it is once a day
> ...


 same here..

i have never finished a full beer and NEVER will.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i read some were i think or it might have been on tv

that ants live 4 to 6 weeks and never sleep the queen lives for 20 years



> If you keep a goldfish in the dark room, it will eventually turn white


im gonna try this one



> Stewardesses is the longest word typed with only the left hand.


i did try this one







thats pretty weird


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> i read some were i think or it might have been on tv
> 
> that ants live 4 to 6 weeks and never sleep the queen lives for 20 years
> 
> ...


 this is so stupid..

most fish turn a light coloration at night..

the goldfish will not TURN solid white.. it will lose coloration, but the second its back under the light its coloration comes back.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i dont have any pants on


 Uck!

I said a random fact, not a random comment! Jesus man, i'm going to be forever scarred!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

random fact: on the back of a 5 dollar bill you can read all 50 states over the building. (instead of north and south dakota, it just shows dakota. same for no. & so. carolina, etc.)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> random fact: on the back of a 5 dollar bill you can read all 50 states over the building. (instead of north and south dakota, it just shows dakota. same for no. & so. carolina, etc.)


 i didnt think that it was all 50, but like 24 or something?

intoxication can mean more than getting drunk and stoned, just the smell of paint, rubber cement, anything that can get you even slightly high or whatever in a long period of time is considered intoxication. you paint a room, you are intoxicated, you walk behind a car that is running you are smelling exust fumes and getting intoxicated, getting gas, farts even (not really so much farts)


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

fishofury said:


> A chinese Drive by shooting is called "Capachino"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Heres one most people dont know...

What does NEWS stand for?

*N*orth *E*ast *W*est *S*outh









Channel 1 is reserved for government use if they ever need to make a public announcement. Which is why Channel 1 has never been used.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

THAT IN THE END ..PEOPLE JUST DON'T GIVE A sh*t...FUCVK MY BOSS..THAT BIT****H

CHEERS


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

A giraffe has seven vertabrae in it's neck, same as you or I.

-PK


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

pit bulls dont have lock jaws. 
there is no animal in the animal kingdom that has a locking mechanism in their jaw. Not turtles or lizzard nothing


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

st paulie girl beer is brewed in strict accordance with the german purity law of 1516.

BIOTRA REVITALIZING SHAMPOO lifts away oil and impurities to help restore body, bounse and shine to hair.








i should get paid for this


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Ants can carry 8 times their body weight!

W**king to much doesnt make you go blind.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

walking?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

....it was a joke


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Noami spelled backwards is I Moan
















....i once knew a noami, always had her mouth open yapping about something!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

if you sneeze with your eyes open, the pressure can pop your eyeballs out


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the leading cause of death in pregnet women is murder


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Like Earth, the moon is 4.6 billion years old.

The Nile river is 4,145 miles long. 
The Amazon is 4,007 mi
Mississippi is 3,710 mi

The deepest point in any ocean is the Marianas trench. 35,837 ft deep.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

The roar from a Bengal Tiger can be heard from 2 miles away.

Alligators cant walk backwards.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

That the armies of Old Russia, N. Korea, China, NVA were better trained in guerilla tactics than todays modern military

.....If hitler wouldn't have blundered, we'd be under Nazi rule!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

there is no word in the english dictionary that rhymes with silver or orange theres probably more its just i dont know them

when you die you lose 21 grams (that movie was weird but thats wut they said)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> when you die you lose 21 grams (that movie was weird but thats wut they said)


 You probably know this, but for the rest of the people who dont...

Your heart weighs 21g...so if you die, you're heart doesnt function meaning no blood pumps though it meaning its 21gs lighter!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> there is no word in the english dictionary that rhymes with silver or orange theres probably more its just i dont know them
> 
> when you die you lose 21 grams (that movie was weird but thats wut they said)


 Quiver and sliver both rhyme with silver


----------

